# Compak E10 - how loud is it, and how does it differ from F10 or K10 or other variants



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Seen the E10 for sale on here, wondering how loud the fan is? Because elsewhere it is said to avoid because of the fan. My kitchen is next to silent, we even have a near silent fridge hah!

Also how does it differ to the K10 and other models? They seem to have "extra features" but it is unclear to someone newish to grinders what they are and if indeed they are a better thing?

Thanks


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the E10 is for domestic use, you could just disconnect the fan.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

And if it's anything like the K10 then the fan is only on when it's turned on - which is only when grinding.

It's a non-issue for home use as you'll turn the grinder on and off again when you grind - and not leave it running all day with the fan turning (as a coffee shop would).


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

unlikely to ever hear the fan unless grinding solid for 3 or 4 minutes, never heard mine on the R120! @froggystyle might be able to answer your question as sure he got one (if not in fact the one being sold)

Hope of help

John


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

The master series the cooling is always on, so about as noisy as a PC tower


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You soon get used to it if leaving on, I tend to grind then turn off if not making another drink for a while.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

I unplugged mine and leave it on all day, no perceptible heat issues in the body based on using a temp probe...


----------

